# Vapeclub - Free Reo Modifications On All Rdas



## JakesSA (25/7/14)

VapeClub now offers free bottom feed modifications on all our rebuildable dripper atomisers from Infinite.

Note that the necessary work will be done on weekends so please plan delivery/collection of your order around that?

Please state if you need modification done on the order notes upon checkout.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (25/7/14)

This sounds great @JakesSA 
What would you recommend?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/7/14)

Wow, this is really good news!


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> VapeClub now offers free bottom feed modifications on all our rebuildable dripper atomisers from Infinite.
> 
> Note that the necessary work will be done on weekends so please plan delivery/collection of your order around that?
> 
> Please state if you need modification done on the order notes upon checkout.


 
Now this is simply awesome! What a great marketing move! 10 out of 10!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TylerD (25/7/14)

Awesome stuff! You guys rock!


----------



## JakesSA (25/7/14)

Silver said:


> This sounds great @JakesSA
> What would you recommend?


 
Mmm .. difficult to say. The Magma is the best seller but all the Infinite drippers are extremely well made.


----------



## Yiannaki (25/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> VapeClub now offers free bottom feed modifications on all our rebuildable dripper atomisers from Infinite.
> 
> Note that the necessary work will be done on weekends so please plan delivery/collection of your order around that?
> 
> Please state if you need modification done on the order notes upon checkout.


Nooooooo! 

Take my money now 

Lol

Awesome news @JakesSA

BF magma would be cool! Maybe I'll come puff on your magma to see how she vapes


----------



## Andre (25/7/14)

Awesome initiative. Thank you.


----------



## TylerD (25/7/14)

Are those Atomic RDA's also from infinite?
Do you do bottom feed on it? Do you do it with a drill hole?
Does the posts line up? In the picture it doesn't look like it.


----------



## JakesSA (25/7/14)

All RDA's other than that starter Omega are from Infinite.

Gotta run now, but I'll get back to you on that tonight?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (25/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> All RDA's other than that starter Omega are from Infinite.
> 
> Gotta run now, but I'll get back to you on that tonight?


Waiting for your feedback then. I want that atomic BF!


----------



## thekeeperza (25/7/14)

TylerD said:


> Waiting for your feedback then. I want that atomic BF!


Me too!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (25/7/14)

This is very cool


----------



## capetocuba (25/7/14)

Wow what a man! You have my interest up!


----------



## Alex (25/7/14)

Well done Jaco

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (25/7/14)

Wow! Awesome news!!


----------



## Gizmo (25/7/14)

Awesome move. Congrats guys. I have technically minded I would do the same thing but I am not unfortunately  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (25/7/14)

If I was that is*

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (26/7/14)

Apologies for not getting back earlier but our last client turned into a new vape buddy and left 15 minutes ago, was awesome! 

I'll post some pics as soon as soon as I get a gap tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/7/14)

So now I know what the mill was setup for .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (26/7/14)

Actually the Bridgeport we assembled was for my step father in law, and may be utilised for mod manufacture (if I have anything to say about it!) I use my lathe and mill/drill for these modifications.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (26/7/14)

Any pictures yet @JakesSA ?


----------



## JakesSA (26/7/14)

Not yet sorry, got very busy with the launch of the Nautilus Mini's today.


----------



## Zodiac (26/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> Not yet sorry, got very busy with the launch of the Nautilus Mini's today.


No worries @JakesSA, completely understand, those mini's are sure to be a major hit.


----------



## JakesSA (26/7/14)

Thank you, yes more than I expected.


----------



## shabbar (27/7/14)

hmm , atomic/magma or stillare for the reo mini ?


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

shabbar said:


> hmm , atomic/magma or stillare for the reo mini ?


 
I also need to know, any advice please.. urgent!!

I did look at the size of the magma on my mini, and it fits fine. But the button top for fire button has to go.


----------



## Yiannaki (27/7/14)

shabbar said:


> hmm , atomic/magma or stillare for the reo mini ?


These are also questions I'm asking myself 

I'm not too keen on the stillare as it doesn't have a air hole opening for single coil mode. So if u have a single coil in, it's gonna have both air holes open.



Alex said:


> I also need to know, any advice please.. urgent!!
> 
> I did look at the size of the magma on my mini, and it fits fine. But the button top for fire button has to go.



+1 on the advice needed!

Wait, why does the button have to go?


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

Yiannaki said:


> These are also questions I'm asking myself
> 
> I'm not too keen on the stillare as it doesn't have a air hole opening for single coil mode. So if u have a single coil in, it's gonna have both air holes open.
> 
> ...


 
The magma on the mini is too close to the firing switch, at least with the aluminum button cover on. If you remove the cover it's not a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/7/14)

shabbar said:


> hmm , atomic/magma or stillare for the reo mini ?


The one with the smallest diameter imo.


----------



## Zodiac (27/7/14)

Andre said:


> The one with the smallest diameter imo.


I think Atomic


----------



## Yiannaki (27/7/14)

Alex said:


> The magma on the mini is too close to the firing switch, at least with the aluminum button cover on. If you remove the cover it's not a problem.


I see. That sucks. Button covers look sexy!

I think we should have that coil building session at Vapeclub with @JakesSA so that way we can look at their RBAs and stock up on kanthal if we run out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

Andre said:


> The one with the smallest diameter imo.


 
I'm keen to get the atomic today, it fit's the mini perfectly, do you think it would compare favorably to the rm2 with regards to flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/7/14)

Alex said:


> I'm keen to get the atomic today, it fit's the mini perfectly, do you think it would compare favorably to the rm2 with regards to flavour.


The only times these bigger atomizers compare favourable for me is if you do dual coils. On single coils not much to beat the RM2. Maybe the Cyclone without AFC. 
My ultimate on a Reo so far is the Cyclone with AFC (dual coils).
That said, have ordered a Plume Veil clone for its innovative air flows to try and mod for bottom feed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/14)

Andre said:


> My ultimate on a Reo so far is the Cyclone with AFC (dual coils).


 
I thought you were a single coil man! 

OK will re-rig the Cyclops later with two coils... how many wraps (28g) suggested for each @Andre?


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

Andre said:


> The only times these bigger atomizers compare favourable for me is if you do dual coils. On single coils not much to beat the RM2. Maybe the Cyclone without AFC.
> My ultimate on a Reo so far is the Cyclone with AFC (dual coils).
> That said, have ordered a Plume Veil clone for its innovative air flows to try and mod for bottom feed.


 
Thanks @Andre, I appreciate your thoughts on this. And I will definitely be getting a cyclone as soon as @JakesSA gets off his lazy butt  and brings them in. 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cyclone-bf-and-afc.3878/


----------



## Andre (27/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I thought you were a single coil man!
> 
> OK will re-rig the Cyclops later with two coils... how many wraps (28g) suggested for each @Andre?


Ah, that is not so easy with the higher resistance you vape at. Mine comes out at 0.45, and is about 9 wraps per coil. You need to double your normal count of wraps per coil to get to your normal resistance. Maybe not that many as the heat up will be a tad slower with the duals and the vaping experience is such that you can maybe go a little lower in ohms. Difficult to advise you.....maybe try a 1.8 or 2.0 mm mandrel with about 10/11 wraps each? If still too high, try 27 g wire.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/14)

Andre said:


> maybe try a 1.8 or 2.0 mm mandrel with about 10/11 wraps each? If still too high, try 27 g wire.


 
Roger that! Thanks! I will also try going lower because this is still a journey and what worked yesterday is not necessarily what is cooking today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (27/7/14)

Here is the first pic, MAGMA at top Stillare at bottom right and Atomic bottom left.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY (27/7/14)

Jakes from what I can see those holes are too high. dont think there will be any drainage happening. the other option on atomic is to drill through the insulator grommet

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (27/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> Here is the first pic, MAGMA at top Stillare at bottom right and Atomic bottom left.
> View attachment 8662


Yip, agree with @Cape vaping supplies, the juice holes on top are too high, should be right on the deck. Otherwise you juice does not drain and cooks in there.


----------



## JakesSA (27/7/14)

Can do

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

I picked up my Atomic earlier and have just finished making a dual coil, juice feed is completely awesome on this one. And I don't think there is a big problem with regards to the drainage issue for now. The center post only has a hole through one side for now. But this seems to be more than adequate to saturate both coils. One of the advantages that became immediately evident for me with a high juice hole, was that the coils themselves are getting saturated from the instant you sqounk it. Rather than having the wick soak everything up from the base. I'll see how it goes and report back. If need be it wouldn't be a problem to drill another hole lower down on the deck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

Just to add to my experience so far, man this atomic kicks you in the balls with a dual coil @.45ohms. Flavour is out of this world. I was torn between getting the magma or the atomic for the mini, but the flavour seems about on par so far. My mate picked up the magma last night and we(actually just me) did the exact same setup on his magma. The smaller size of the atomic definitely looks better on the Reo mini. Now just have to wait for the AFC cyclone clones


----------



## Andre (27/7/14)

Here is a picture of the Cyclone and how low the juice hole is on the center post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (27/7/14)

Alex said:


> Just to add to my experience so far, man this atomic kicks you in the balls with a dual coil @.45ohms. Flavour is out of this world. I was torn between getting the magma or the atomic for the mini, but the flavour seems about on par so far. My mate picked up the magma last night and we(actually just me) did the exact same setup on his magma. The smaller size of the atomic definitely looks better on the Reo mini. Now just have to wait for the AFC cyclone clones



Pics please


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

shabbar said:


> Pics please


 
Atomic Clone by Infinite (drip tip not included)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar (27/7/14)

I want that drip tip !!!

Im torn I dunno if I need the cyclone afc or these modded rdas

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/7/14)

Alex said:


> Atomic Clone by Infinite (drip tip not included)


That's a nice driptip


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> That's a nice driptip


 
Thanks, it came with the copper/stainless Stingray X plus the hybrid adapter


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

shabbar said:


> I want that drip tip !!!
> 
> Im torn I dunno if I need the cyclone afc or these modded rdas


 
With a dual coil setup the flavour and TH is huge.


----------



## JakesSA (27/7/14)

That's right, buy the drip tip and get a Stingray X free ..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> That's right, buy the drip tip and get a Stingray X free ..


 
That's what I did 

Soon to be found in classifieds. Stingray X with Hybrid adapter minus drip tip


----------



## Yiannaki (27/7/14)

Alex said:


> Atomic Clone by Infinite (drip tip not included)


That looks super sexy!


----------



## JakesSA (29/7/14)

I'm doing the first batch this weekend and will only be able to do the next batch on the 23rd of August, please pm me if you want one? Note that the modification can be done on the Stillare (Black or Stainless) as well as the Atomic and Magma.  These are all Infinite clones and are top quality.

Outlet holes will be just above the deck and the Magma straight through.


----------



## JakesSA (29/7/14)

A bit lower this time..

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (29/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> A bit lower this time..
> View attachment 8772


That one's mine!


----------



## Alex (29/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> A bit lower this time..
> View attachment 8772


 
Tick as Sits


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> A bit lower this time..
> View attachment 8772


That looks like a winner sir.


----------



## Alex (29/7/14)

TylerD said:


> That one's mine!


 
 I've been testing your one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (29/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> A bit lower this time..
> View attachment 8772


Perfect!


----------



## JakesSA (29/7/14)

For anyone with a Reo 'el Grande, there is a finished Magma as well ...


----------



## Alex (29/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> For anyone with a Reo 'el Grande, there is a finished Magma as well ...


 
So I guess I'm the


----------



## JakesSA (29/7/14)

Its a dirty job but someone's gotta do it!


----------



## JakesSA (29/7/14)

While we on the topic of RDAs would anyone be interested in one of these .. even got air cooling?


----------



## Alex (29/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> While we on the topic of RDAs would anyone be interested in one of these .. even got air cooling?
> 
> View attachment 8773


 
Is that one of those new fangled ones with bottom airflow?


----------



## JakesSA (29/7/14)

Air from the side like Stillare .. I think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (29/7/14)

@JakesSA, when can we expect some plumeveils to bottom feed?


----------



## JakesSA (30/7/14)

Plume veils should be easy to do .. but I don't think Reo guys are cloud chasers? Just my opinion mind you ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> Plume veils should be easy to do .. but I don't think Reo guys are cloud chasers? Just my opinion mind you ..


Good point!


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> Plume veils should be easy to do .. but I don't think Reo guys are cloud chasers? Just my opinion mind you ..


Dangerous territory.....you will have all in Reoville on you! If I remember correctly one of the wins in the JHB cloud chasing comp was on a Reo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/7/14)

Ah yes .. I withdraw that comment immediately, may it be stricken from the record!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (30/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> Ah yes .. I withdraw that comment immediately, may it be stricken from the record!!


Done, as long as you still mod my Plume Veil to bf!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (31/7/14)

JakesSA said:


> While we on the topic of RDAs would anyone be interested in one of these .. even got air cooling?
> 
> View attachment 8773


 
What is the price? Wanted a CLT.. How is the size compared to the magma etc?


----------



## vaalboy (31/7/14)

As my experience with RDA's are extremely limited, what would you guys suggest for a std Reo (not LP) as I'm after a dual coil setup?


----------



## Andre (31/7/14)

vaalboy said:


> As my experience with RDA's are extremely limited, what would you guys suggest for a std Reo (not LP) as I'm after a dual coil setup?


It is not clear to me from the description if this one ($35.00) on Reosmods is suitable for standard profile Reos. That looks like the A6 dual coil atomizer, available here at $9.99 before bf modding. Other than that not aware of a dual atomizer, which will fit the standard profile.


----------



## capetocuba (31/7/14)

Andre said:


> It is not clear to me from the description if this one ($35.00) on Reosmods is suitable for standard profile Reos. That looks like the A6 dual coil atomizer, available here at $9.99 before bf modding. Other than that not aware of a dual atomizer, which will fit the standard profile.


I got these 2 that fit the standard profile and both are for single coil

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1651801
https://www.fasttech.com/products/1483906


----------



## Andre (31/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> I got these 2 that fit the standard profile and both are for single coil
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1651801
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1483906


Yes, many around for single coils on the standard profile, but he is looking for a dual coil one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (31/7/14)

Umm .. an Atomic?

Edit: Scratch that just noticed the size difference..


----------



## vaalboy (1/8/14)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Looks like I'll just have to get a LP now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JakesSA (2/8/14)

If anyone is considering one of these please remember I won't be able to do 'em on the weekend of the 9th and and the 16th. If you want one soon please place your order before tomorrow afternoon for shipping on Monday. 

I have one Magma already modified for the larger Reo's, use discount code REOMAGMA on checkout for a R40 discount. First come, first served....


----------



## shabbar (2/8/14)

JakesSA said:


> While we on the topic of RDAs would anyone be interested in one of these .. even got air cooling?
> 
> View attachment 8773


 
what would that cost ?


----------



## JakesSA (2/8/14)

Looks like they would be similarly priced to the Magma at R390


----------



## shabbar (2/8/14)

i might be in for one .


----------



## Morne (8/8/14)

@JakesSA Do you have any BF modded attys available? I'm keen on the Atomic.


----------



## crack2483 (8/8/14)

Hate this thread. Always open it and then read the title. ....









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JakesSA (8/8/14)

LOL, sorry about that! Will try to make sure the thread titles are mobi friendly in future... 



Morne said:


> @JakesSA Do you have any BF modded attys available? I'm keen on the Atomic.


 
@Morne , I have some Atomics available which fit the smaller Reos or black and SS Stillare's and Magmas for the larger Reos here. If you want one please place your order quick. I am doing the last modifications tonight and then only again from the 18th onwards.


----------



## Alex (8/8/14)

JakesSA said:


> LOL, sorry about that! Will try to make sure the thread titles are mobi friendly in future...
> 
> 
> 
> @Morne , I have some Atomics available which fit the smaller Reos or black and SS Stillare's and Magmas for the larger Reos here. If you want one please place your order quick. I am doing the last modifications tonight and then only again from the 18th onwards.


 
I would leave it just like it is


----------



## JakesSA (24/8/14)

Today's crop .. slow brewed extra matured. 

Top is a Magma, some Plume's in the Centre and some member of the Formicidae family at the bottom..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex (24/8/14)

JakesSA said:


> Today's crop .. slow brewed extra matured.
> 
> Top is a Magma, some Plume's in the Centre and some member of the Formicidae family at the bottom..
> 
> View attachment 10322


 
I see they came out well 

Were you sweating much on the Ant, lol


----------



## JakesSA (24/8/14)

Just a tad ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Morne (24/8/14)

So are those for sale?


----------



## JakesSA (24/8/14)

Out of that lot only the Plumes at the moment ..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/8/14)

@JakesSA are one of the plumes for me by any chance?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @JakesSA are one of the plumes for me by any chance?


 
Might be... but I'm sure one of each are mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Might be... but I'm sure one of each are mine!


Does that include the Cyclone?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (24/8/14)

Please let me know when you have a bottom fed atomic in stock.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Does that include the Cyclone?


 
Nope that's not my Cyclone... I think I have enough of them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (24/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @JakesSA are one of the plumes for me by any chance?


 
Indeed it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/8/14)

JakesSA said:


> Indeed it is.


Whoop whoop 

Thanks man!


----------



## JakesSA (4/9/14)

Always wanted an ant farm ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/14)

JakesSA said:


> Always wanted an ant farm ..
> 
> View attachment 10943


 
Oooooooo Nothing quite like an Ant Farm! I wonder who's those are? 

Beautiful job by the way!


----------



## Yiannaki (4/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooooooo Nothing quite like an Ant Farm! I wonder who's those are?
> 
> Beautiful job by the way!


They're mine


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> They're mine


 
And then you woke up.


----------



## Yiannaki (4/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And then you woke up.


Something like that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/9/14)

JakesSA said:


> Always wanted an ant farm ..
> 
> View attachment 10943


 
Wow @Jakes - impressive Ant farm!

Just a question, why is the one in the middle of the top row different to the others?
Looks like for that one the bottom feeding hole goes right through the pin horizontally
The others just have a hole in the middle.

Feels like I am playing "Spot the difference"
Lol


----------



## Silver (4/9/14)

I just saw now - that one is the only one without 2014 engraved on the base.
Ah, so maybe that one is a 2013 version?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/14)

Silver said:


> Wow @Jakes - impressive Ant farm!
> 
> Just a question, why is the one in the middle of the top row different to the others?
> Looks like for that one the bottom feeding hole goes right through the pin horizontally
> ...


 
The odd one out is the 2013 version @Silver. The other 3 are 2014's.


----------



## Morne (4/9/14)

JakesSA said:


> Always wanted an ant farm ..
> 
> View attachment 10943


I need one of those @Rob Fisher hint,hint

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

